

Top Movies for Entrepreneurs and Startups - kovlex
http://ontechies.com/2012/02/01/top-10-movies-for-entrepreneurs-and-startups/

======
stevenj
Has anyone seen Something Ventured?

<http://www.somethingventuredthemovie.com/>

------
nate
I also highly recommend a couple Michael J Fox movies for this genre. Secret
of my Success. And For Love or Money.

~~~
gdltec
Thanks for the suggestions!

------
isaachawley
Primer

